# Chromium Microphone (Microsoft Teams)



## outpaddling (Apr 10, 2020)

Does anyone know how to get chromium to use the microphone?

I tested it with audacity to make sure it exists and functions in general.

One odd thing I noticed that that "make config" in www/chromium shows that it defaults to alsa, which is good for me because my Lumina desktop requires it.

But under "device settings" in Teams, the only audio option shown is OSS.

Thanks,

    JB


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 10, 2020)

There may be one more layer. I don't run Chromium, I run Chrome (similar, same source base), and Chrome as a whole can select its own audio interfaces. On my version it is in //chrome://settings, then privacy and security, then Site Settings, then Microphone.

In addition, some web sites (perhaps through Chrome apps) have their own microphone selection. I noticed that with the (much maligned) Zoom web window this week. This means you end up having three layers of microphone selection: The OS, then Chrome as a whole, then the one app in a window. I got it to work by selecting the same microphone for all of them. YMMV.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 11, 2020)

Not on FreeBSD, on other OSes, but since they are built from the same source base, I would expect Chromium to behave similarly.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 11, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> I would expect Chromium to behave similarly.


Google has added lots of functionality and features not available in Chromium.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 11, 2020)

I just looked on the only machine I have at home that runs Chromium (as opposed to Chrome), which is a Raspberry Pi, and the microphone setting menus are exactly in the same place as on Chrome. Except that this Pi has no audio at all, so there is nothing there.


----------



## outpaddling (Apr 11, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> There may be one more layer. I don't run Chromium, I run Chrome (similar, same source base), and Chrome as a whole can select its own audio interfaces. On my version it is in //chrome://settings, then privacy and security, then Site Settings, then Microphone.
> 
> In addition, some web sites (perhaps through Chrome apps) have their own microphone selection. I noticed that with the (much maligned) Zoom web window this week. This means you end up having three layers of microphone selection: The OS, then Chrome as a whole, then the one app in a window. I got it to work by selecting the same microphone for all of them. YMMV.



Thanks, I had already found that setting, but there was only one choice there.  I can't remember exactly what it was and since clicking on it, that menu no longer appears, even if I wipe .config/chromium and restart.  

Teams mostly works fine in Chromium, surprisingly, except for the microphone.  I have not tried setting up the webcam, but video from other members comes through fine.

Teams rejects Firefox and tells me to use the app or a supported browser.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 11, 2020)

I believe Chromium on FreeBSD works fine with the microphone.

Try https://mictests.com/

Microsoft Skype and Teams do not allow it to work if running from a browser / platforms with a user agent that they don't like. Unfortunately since COVID they seem to be profiteering and getting their tentacles deep into every community again with "free" licenses.

You may have better luck masking your user agent to Chrome on Windows or something.


----------



## outpaddling (Apr 12, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> I believe Chromium on FreeBSD works fine with the microphone.
> 
> Try https://mictests.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link!  My microphone does not work at this link, though it works fine in audacity.

What backend(s) do you have installed where it works for you?  Alsa, pulseaudio??


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm in the same boat (pun intended) as you.  The microphone is not detected in Chromium, but there are more people who report that it works for them.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 20, 2020)

outpaddling Ah my apologies, I missed this. I did not need to do anything special. That said, this machine is set up as my "online browser cesspit" where I just install any old crap and wipe it every few months. So I could have a number of extras installed that is making it work.

I'll have a fiddle and see what packages it has installed and what Chromium might be using.


----------



## outpaddling (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks much.  If you wouldn't mind sending the output of "pkg info", maybe jrm@ or I can spot something that we're missing.


----------



## patovm04 (Apr 20, 2020)

From what I've found out, on websites such as https://online-voice-recorder.com/, https://www.vidyard.com/mic-test/ or https://www.onlinemictest.com/, for instance, the microphone works without problem.
Although on https://mictests.com/, the mic is detected but reports an error after clicking the "Test my mic" button...


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 21, 2020)

patovm04 - did you have to do anything special to get your microphone working in chromium?  What desktop environment are you using, drivers, etc.?


----------



## patovm04 (Apr 21, 2020)

tOsYZYny said:


> patovm04 - did you have to do anything special to get your microphone working in chromium?  What desktop environment are you using, drivers, etc.?


I didn't need to do anything special. I just installed everything with the default options, through the latest pkg repo. I didn't load any audio-related driver either.
BTW I'm running KDE Plasma 5.18.4, but honestly I don't think it has anything to do with this.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm running i3, again, my microphone works just fine in audacity, so I'm at a loss for why it doesn't work in chromium (or firefox).


----------



## tOsYZYny (May 6, 2020)

I sorted out the problem, with audacity, I was able to choose the right source, but with chromium, I could not.  I had to plug the microphone into the rear jack which also corresponds to the same unit I use for playback.


----------



## rootbert (May 6, 2020)

for me mictests.com works fine, however, when I try a MS Teams call my colleague does not hear me (he has no problem with other team members)


----------



## martin (May 25, 2020)

rootbert said:


> for me mictests.com works fine, however, when I try a MS Teams call my colleague does not hear me (he has no problem with other team members)


Same, did iyou got it working somehow?


----------



## rootbert (May 25, 2020)

unfortunately not, my related problems: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/sound-problem-with-browsers.75414/ and https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/compat-linux-microsoft-teams.75356/


----------



## rosorio (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi,

Some laptops like my thinkpad tends to have multiple sound cards and mics: jac, lid, ...
To have a working mic for chromium and use MS teams,I need to properly configure
sndio daemon.

Sndio is not well documented, so I have to try multiple devices until I got the right one.
The following works for me. You can try your config with https://mictests.com/ until you get
a decent result . The good thing is : you just need to reload the page when restarting sndio

`# sudo sndiod -f rsnd/2`

Of course you can save the configuration in the rc.conf

Just my two cents


----------



## tOsYZYny (Mar 9, 2021)

I am still confused though.  Why would my microphone work through voice.google.com and not mictests.com?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 9, 2021)

Maybe because one of those "applications" (written probably in JS and running in a browser window) is smart enough to know how to find audio channels other than the default? I know it's disgusting, but with the plethora of audio devices, and the generally crummy support from OSes for those, applications (such as Chrome/Chromium and specific web pages) have to take it upon themselves to handle device selection.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay, fair enough, so, then basically just because my mic works for voice.google.com, it doesn't necessarily mean it'll work for mictests.com or Citrix HTML5 receiver ...


----------



## a6h (Mar 9, 2021)

Do you have blocker extensions, e.g. _uBlock Origin_? Temporary disable it, and check again. Preferably disable all extensions and then test.


----------

